# The travels have stopped



## Emac44 (Jun 7, 2007)

My wife and I finally got home from our trip overseas. Got some very good photos of the Intramuros and The US War Cemetry Manila. And the British Fortress of Fort Siloso Singapore. I was very impressed by the US War Cemetry at the old Fort Mckinley site in Manila. A very well dedicated final place of rest for thousands of US and Filipino service personal from WW2. And when I get a chance I will download the photos onto the website. because of time restraints my wife and I didn't get to Corrigidore but I hope the photos I have of Fort Siloso will suffice from Singapore for those interested in fortifications.

Some points of interest. Particularly those travelling to Manila. One word is DON'T unless you want to be cheated by taxi drivers. Be aware of the WHITE CAR TAXI DRIVERS. They have a habit of trying to rip of tourists by overcharging and taking the unwary on a joy ride. If you insist they begin their meters etc. That if they begin their meters in first place etc. Another is be well aware if driver drops a mask over his face they are then running a gas through the cab to knock you out and rob you at a later stage etc. If you want a Taxi hire the COLOURED TAXIS. They are company Taxi Drivers and generally honest and run their meters etc and charge you whats on the meter etc and not take you on a cooks tour etc. I had on the first night in Manila a near punch up with a White Car Taxi Driver outside our hotel who wanted to over charge my wife and I and refused to stop after 3 times when I asked him to. I finally said to this driver to beat it because if he hang around much longer I was going to half kill him. Next day wife and I went on our tour to US Cemetry and Intramorus and our tour guide told us everything we needed to know to travel safe in Manila. I was never so glad to leave a place in my life and get back to Cebu.

We arrived in Singapore on June 1st and my wife and I spent time shopping for her and me sight seeing Fort Siloso. We left Singapore June 6th for Sydney spent a night in Sydney and finally arrived home 1900hrs 7th June 2007. I don't mind travelling but one thing I am always glad to get home 

Except for some aspects of Manila my wife and I had a great time.

One thing I was thoroughly impressed with was the US War Cemetry and I place it on par with Commonwealth War Cemetries I have seen. Well done to the US Government for caring for their troops remains and the lavish care the US Government takes in caring for their personal


----------



## evangilder (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome back, Emac.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Emac!

Sorry to hear about your taxi problems in Manila.

Sounds almost the same as what I experienced in Jakarta!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome back. Would love to see those pics.


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh well you learn from experiences i suppose about Manila. I will see what i can do later about photos


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 7, 2007)

here is a selection of photos. first 2 photos from US Cemetry Manila. One photo 3rd one from Fort Siloso British gun emplacement overlooking Singapore Harbour. 4th photo Japanese gun emplacement Intramorus Manila. Last photo Japanese Naval gun at Fort Siloso Singapore


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome back, glad you had a good time and nice photos.


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Gnomey had a great trip. My wife went crazy in Singapore shopping. Here are a few more photos of Fort Siloso Singapore. One thing I didn't notice when taking the photos around Fort Siloso. The Figures protraying British Gunners and Soldiers have sweat stains on their uniforms. I hadn't noticed that until i downloaded the photos onto the site


----------



## Emac44 (Jun 7, 2007)

And a few photos of the Intramoros. 2 views of the Post Office on the Pasig River from Fort Santiago most significant. Post Office was virtually destroyed during WW2 and views around the Fort. And the Martyrs Cross dedicated to over 600 Filippinos and Americans who were murdered by the Kempaitai. Hope you enjoy the photos


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 8, 2007)

Very cool Emac! Welcome back mate.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice shots, welcome back!


----------



## timshatz (Jun 8, 2007)

Emac44 said:


> M I was never so glad to leave a place in my life and get back to Cebu.



Great shots Emac, thanks for taking and posting.

Have worked (long distance) with Phillipinos several times and find the experience wierd. They are either some of the most straight up, honest people you will meet or are complete and utter thieves. No way of telling which your going to get either. Really odd. 

Tend to avoid them now, from a business perspective.


----------



## mkloby (Jun 8, 2007)

Great pics! Welcome back.


----------

